# why isn't my bearded dragon eating



## reptilekeeper537 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 10 month old male bearded dragon, he has been growing and eating well, but in the last week he hasn't had much of an appetite and is sleeping alot of the time, and isn't as active as usual. i introduced a female into the tank about 2 months ago, they instantly got on well, could her presence have something to do with his change in character over the last week? 
thanks for your advice!


----------



## Will-2k9 (May 10, 2009)

Hmm bit strange that he's just started to slow down, usually this time of year is when they are starting to get more active, i know because my beardie has done nothing but run around the viv and want to come out. lol

Have you changed anything in the last week or two? A lot of beardies dont like change and can take some time to get used to it... Is he still basking or is the female taking his spot off him? 

Id suggest you keep an eye on him and if he doesnt change in a couple of weeks then get a checkup done, he may have caught something off the female.


----------



## reptilekeeper537 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for your reply, i dont think that he has caught anything off the female because she is very healthy, i'll keep my eye on him. thanks again


----------

